# Resources > Education Center >  >  Animated Tutorials

## nina

Education team...let's get to work.

So I think it would be extremely helpful (and entertaining) to have a few of our tutorials animated. Like...flash walk through animations that would allow someone to get a feel for what it might be like to experience some aspect of LDing. Some people, like me...are visual learners and would greatly benefit from this.

I was trying to think what would be the most beneficial to present in an animated format. This is where I can use your guys' help. Maybe we can pick one that we want to do and start from there.

Some ideas, from what most people have questions about**: 

An animation of the stages of WILD
Animations exploring issues with dream control:
like increasing clarity, stabilizing the dream, flying, etc.

Any others you guys can think of that people have a hard time understanding or executing. Personally, I'm leaning towards starting with the WILD animation since we seem to have the most questions about that.

----------


## nina

That's the spirit!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Aquanina_
> *That's the spirit!*



Hahaha. ^^^^^  ::chuckle:: 

Great idea, Nina.  :smiley:  I know absolutely shit about animating on the comp. Never even made a flash movie, but if I can think of anything that might help out, conceptually (word?) I'll post it.

----------


## SKA

Allright. A great Topic. It's been a while but off course it came from you Aquanina. Bright mind.

It sounds alot like the SaltCube DVD-movies.
It could be much more helpfull than all those long sheets of text.

A spoken voice, sometimes assisted with written words for certain acronyms and phenomena-names and with some imagery to explain certain hard to explain just in words-topics.

I would like to see a couple of these animated Tutorials of:
- Enhancing DreamRecall
- WILD and modified/enhanced WILDs
- MILD and modified/enhanced MILDs
- Inducing SP and complete "weightlessness"
- Loose Techniques for staying aware and focussed for longer periods of time.


If only I had proper hard and software I would like to animate a few things myself that I wish to explain, But I will have to wait untill I bought my new PC.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Those are some good topics, Ska - I'm going to be working on a piece for the 61-point relaxation technique. Of the topics here I found that one to be the one which needs the most visual aid. If you have ideas on how you'd like to explain the ones you listed visually, let me know - I'd love to help.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Animated *61 point technique* - comments, suggestions, etc?

----------


## Suby

Nice job on the animation. Helps me remember it much better! Although visualizing it in the form of a female body may be a bit distracting for me lol...

----------


## sekurit

> *Occupation:*
> Designer -graphic/web/multimedia/illustration



I can tell! Awesome job.

I like how the points are broken down into sections and how you suggest to visualize the points balls as of energy and then being transfered from point to point. I think it's important that personal experiences/suggestions from experienced lucid dreamers find there way into learning tools like these. It gives the user something more to think about and try.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Hey, i've had some ok experience with Flash and animating, maybe i can make an animated tutorial about how to do a MILD, it may not reach Tornado Joes standard but i can always try, i'll try and fix something up for the end of the day.

----------


## Oneironaught

Nice job, Joe. Simple and to the point. Well, 61 points actually.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

I am really good at flash animation... but not so good at lucid dreaming... Maybe I'll trying just putting someone else's tutorial into my animation...

----------


## Kromoh

hey people


I would be willing t odo something about WILD tutorial

but I don't have Flash on my comp right now



I'm gonna find a way to get it and then I'll come up with ideas


I find the WILD easy to explain with symbolistic animations

anyways gerat idea, just haven't thought abotu the possibility 'cause I've been busy and working on my (written) WILD tut as well


be sure I'll come up with something

----------


## Spiderman_859

If anyone acually makes a movie I think they should upload it to newgrounds. I think you could get a lot of people interested in lucid dreaming and even more on the site that way. If there is a better purpose for an education team I don't know what it is  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

What's newgrounds? I got a tut just sittin' here waiting for the light of day.

----------


## Merlock

Newgrounds -- the seemingly most popular online Flash entertainment community. Toons, games, etc.

----------


## jmp

Just host on imageshack or photbucket.

----------


## Spiderman_859

> What's newgrounds? I got a tut just sittin' here waiting for the light of day.



 Yeah what Merlock said  :tongue2:  Hurry and upload it It doesn't take to long to create an acount and start uploading stuff. It wouldn't be so much for hosting the file for users on this website but recruting the general public to come and join us. I would agree with jmp for making it availible here.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ah cool - thanks guys. I've heard of other animation sites like atomfilms, jibjab, campchaos, and joecartoon. I thought about joining one, but geez, there's so many out there. 

You all saying this one is the latest and greatest (or most respected) of them?

----------


## Merlock

Well, out of the ones you mentioned, I only know of JibJab and as far as I'm aware, that isn't a community.

But, aye, Newgrounds seems to be the most popular entertainment-oriented Flash development community online.

----------


## Spiderman_859

Happy to help man. I'd definately say that newgrounds is one of the best sites around for flash. I'm a member on their site and they're huge and busy community.

----------


## arby

Newgrounds is a haven for flash artists and is by far the biggest and the one that is associated with the most high quality freelance flash stuff.

O the outside it's gained a reputation for porn and violence because it's also a haven for 13 year old idiots.

Heres the real flash brain of the site. Just if you're ever need a good number of flash-savvy people to inquire to.

Also, just make sure to give sufficient background in the artists comments. That site is merciless and dreaming/relaxation is not a primary topic. Orient it for a person who knows nothing of the subject =O

----------


## adraw

Sorry for being a little sceptic. Maybe we should just start to add some images into our tutorials. Our tutorials are superb about text. But if we added some pictures into them, they would be even more meaningfull and better structured. People often tend not to pay attention to long posts, but when text is divided with pictures, it is much different. What about this?

----------


## arby

> Sorry for being a little sceptic. Maybe we should just start to add some images into our tutorials. Our tutorials are superb about text. But if we added some pictures into them, they would be even more meaningfull and better structured. People often tend not to pay attention to long posts, but when text is divided with pictures, it is much different. What about this?



And pictures pertaining to DBZ are mandatory =P

----------


## SKA

Anyone willing to make an animated WILD-Tutorial?  I can make some drawings for the animations so if anyone's attempting to make a WILD tutorial please let me know if you need Images and what images you want and I can draw and scan it for you.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I am slowly becoming quite an experienced 3d modeler, the only problem with 3d modeling would be that depending on the quality of the animation, the size would be immense.

I know I am bumping this, but it seems weird to let this die for no reason at all.

----------


## Conquer

Good read, thanks. Will have to give it a test drive my next LD.

----------


## Corpse

Do you guys think making a stick person animation would be good?
It's simple, easy to do, and fairly easy to understand for other users.

----------


## Frishert

Composer signing in. Although background music is quite a bad idea for tutorial movies, it might come in handy in certain situations. I could also give the sound effects a shot.

PM me if you need me (Aquanina, or anyone else) ^_^

 - Stijn

----------


## Rai Saix

I personally would really like this. I would learn better this way.

----------


## Xandier

if i still had flash i would make a WILD or AP tutorial

----------


## Tamias.Squirrel

> That's the spirit!



 ::laughtillhurts::  _That_ was priceless.

----------


## WaterSquirrel

I just had an idea of making an awesome cartoon about it and putting it on newgrounds, then at the end linking to here.

----------


## Xandier

does any1 know were i can get macromedia flash cs3 for free?

----------


## Binsk

@ Xandier, does it have to be legal? Lol... Joking.

----------


## Placebo

This isn't a warez site.. so even if someone had a link for you, it's not allowed to be posted
We really can't condone illegal activities on the forum

As for the topic.. I'm training myself to be a graphic illustrator atm
From there I could consider tutorials in flash, but that's a far flung potential future

----------


## Tornado Joe

I've already said before, If someone writes out or outlines the tutorial I'd be glad to build it in Flash (or even incorporate some video).

----------


## Xandier

> This isn't a warez site.. so even if someone had a link for you, it's not allowed to be posted
> We really can't condone illegal activities on the forum
> 
> As for the topic.. I'm training myself to be a graphic illustrator atm
> From there I could consider tutorials in flash, but that's a far flung potential future



Actually i meant i free trial so i can see whether cs3 is better than version 7.

----------


## popung

> Animated *61 point technique* - comments, suggestions, etc?



I try to follow your link (http://mywebpage.netscape.com/joeatag/misc/61Point.html) but it displays:
Hometown Has Been Shutdown

Posted on Nov 6th 2008 1:30PM by Kelly Wilson

Dear AOL Hometown user,

We're sorry to inform you that as of Oct. 31, 2008, AOL® Hometown was shut down permanently. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Sincerely,

The AOL Hometown Team

Could you please give us another valid link?
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Astrius

What about MOVIE STORM ? That's free and easy to use.

----------


## Dizko

> What about MOVIE STORM ? That's free and easy to use.



It scares me  :Sad:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I try to follow your link (http://mywebpage.netscape.com/joeatag/misc/61Point.html) but it displays:
> Hometown Has Been Shutdown



Heh, yah, sorry - sucks that all (well, most of) the stuff I ever posted over the years here in DV will now be broken. Lame.  :Sad: 
Wish there is a way I can go back and find all my "linked" posts...

----------


## RooJ

I know this is late but you could use google to find linked posts.. eg... searching for:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=http%3A%2F%2Fmywebpage.net  scape.com%2Fjoeatag%2F+site%3Adreamviews.com&btnG=  Search&meta=

----------


## Jhony

I agree 100&#37; on this.

I mean, sometimes a reader may get confused or won't understand what a guide may mean. When watching a tutorial, He will understand what the technique is, how to do it, and what to expect from it.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> know this is late but you could use google to find linked posts.. eg... searching for:



Cool - thanks Rooj! I just might sit at home one night and go through all that stuff. I copied all the original files in a directory still so it shouldn't be too hard to just relink to one new location.

----------


## marvelaugusts

Well can any one help me ?. As i am going to make one project on "Inventory Management System". My language is VB .Net and for it i want animated tutorials. Some of them i got but i am not able to find exactly which i want. My project is handling all types of purchase, sales and etc. Can any one help me ?.If any one find it than please provide me the best.

----------


## Portalboat

You realize you created a zombie, right?

And it's not even on topic...

----------


## louie54

I would definitely like to get involved... but I don't have a flash animator  :Sad: 

I know how to use it though. Oh well.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Why not give Synfig a try? It may not be up to par with flash, but I've seen some impressive stuff done with it--certainly good enough looking to be used for animated DV tutorials. It's opensource, and has Windows, Mac, and Linux ports, so everyone can use it with their OS. I'm not very good with Synfig yet, but I'm learning  :smiley: 

And I have Adobe After Effects, and know how to use it really well, so for more complicated effects (i.e. hypnagogic hallucinations) I can pitch in that way.

----------


## Taosaur

Thread closed due to antiquity of source materials and ambiguity of request posted. If interest and resources warrant it, by all means start a new thread, but the content herein will have little relevance.

----------

